# Bloody Mary's Cemetery



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are the photos of Bloody Mary's Cemetery for 2009. I used the porch as an autopsy room. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's some more


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are the rest. We did very well, I got 272 TOTs, they were all terified to go into the autopsy room.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's the last of the photos.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking display and those columns are awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gee, I can't imagine why anyone would not want to go into that autopsy room:googly:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The witches and fortune tellers are the creepiest. Hands down.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! I also like the witches and your ground breakers rock out.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fortune teller is just flat out creepy looking. Autopsy room looks great. Love the columns with candles in em. Good job.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Well done. I love the lighting.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow your props and your lighting is fantastic. You do a great job on displaying your props.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - everything looks great, I can't decide what I like best! You did a super job!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great setup and layout!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love your lighting


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, i also have to comment on how nice the columns look, very nice work.


----------



## Smiter (Nov 9, 2009)

The fortune teller at the table is very creepy!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It's like a halloween amusement park!!! I want go again!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with several other people, that fortune teller creeps me the heck out!! And I too, love the columns... great job!


----------

